# Solution to Foundation that photographs white?



## DigitalRain (Jan 6, 2009)

Any tips or tricks on how to prevent this?


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 6, 2009)

*Foundation Photograps White: Any solutions?*

On how to prevent this?


----------



## lindsaycoe (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Foundation Photograps White: Any solutions?*

Does it have SPF in it?  I was told that foundation with SPF will photograph white.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Foundation Photograps White: Any solutions?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsaycoe* 

 
_Does it have SPF in it?  I was told that foundation with SPF will photograph white._

 
That is indeed true.  

Look for a foundation that doesn't contain Titanium Dioxide as that's the worst offender often included to give foundations SPF rating.

From M·A·C, Full Coverage and Face & Body work beautifully under intense flash photography.

Try to avoid using flash if you can't change the foundation.

You might get a better effect by standing a lot further away from the subject and zooming in.  That will make the flash less harsh.


----------



## La Ilusion (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Foundation Photograps White: Any solutions?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_That is indeed true.  

Look for a foundation that doesn't contain Titanium Dioxide as that's the worst offender often included to give foundations SPF rating.

From M·A·C, Full Coverage and Face & Body work beautifully under intense flash photography.

Try to avoid using flash if you can't change the foundation.

You might get a better effect by standing a lot further away from the subject and zooming in.  That will make the flash less harsh._

 
Absolutely! Also, if your camera has an adjustable flash, you can turn it down a little if you're not able to move away much (i.e. if you're photographing yourself).


----------



## La Ilusion (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Foundation Photograps White: Any solutions?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_That is indeed true.  

Look for a foundation that doesn't contain Titanium Dioxide as that's the worst offender often included to give foundations SPF rating.

From M·A·C, Full Coverage and Face & Body work beautifully under intense flash photography.

Try to avoid using flash if you can't change the foundation.

You might get a better effect by standing a lot further away from the subject and zooming in.  That will make the flash less harsh._

 
Absolutely! Also, if your camera has an adjustable flash, you can turn that down if you're not able to move the subject further away (i.e. if you're photographing yourself).


----------



## Destiny (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_Any tips or tricks on how to prevent this?_

 

I was informed that foundations that contain SPF in them usually makes ones face appear cakey/white in pictures. So to prevent this, I would suggest that you use a foundation that _*does not*_ contain SPF in it if you know you will be taking pictures. 

This is what I heard. If this is incorrect, someone please let me know, because this is what I understood to be the cause of foundation looking white/cakey in pictures. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 7, 2009)

This is a duplicate thread;

Foundation Photograps White: Any solutions?

A merge would be in order


----------



## Rancas (Jan 7, 2009)

I read years ago that it has to do with the way that light reflects or refracts (sorry, don't remember which) off skin with makeup vs. without. The solution they recommended was to brush powder on your neck so there's no stark difference. And if you are wearing a strapless dress for say a formal event, maybe even down to the chest.

A family member had her prom this year and the MA brushed some powder on her neck at my request, although the liquid foundation had SPF in it and the pictures came out fine.

Might be worth a try!


----------



## *K_87* (Jan 9, 2009)

would studio tech also be suitable?


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 9, 2009)

Studio Tech isn't marketed as containing SPF although it may contain small amounts of Titanium Dioxide as a pigment.  It's unlikely to be in a large enough amount to cause a flash white-out.  I do know some artists who use Studio Tech as their preferred foundation under intense flash photography without problems.  I prefer Full Coverage because I can thin it down with Face & Body to get any degree of coverage I desire.

You should be OK with Studio Tech but if you want to make sure, try to get a sample from a counter and try it.  

Good luck!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 10, 2009)

try a lil powder bronzer over ur foundation


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 10, 2009)

iv tried bronzing powder when i fake tanned and ran out of face fake tanner...my face and body looked the same colour in person UNTIL i took a picture!! ended up with a lightbulb head lol!! im gonna have a lookie in the ingrediants!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL!  "Lightbulb head" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not heard that one before but it describes the phenomenon perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree, bronzing powder won't work as the flash will 'punch' thtough it and the titanium dioxide will still reflect back strongly.


----------

